# Swollen earlobe?!



## stonephox (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey, I am new to posting, long time reader. I just noticed that one side of my RIR's face is swollen. I'm guessing the earlobe. She is my wonderful smart fence hopper and just got her head stuck in the fence for a second and I thought it was swollen because of that but my daughter told me it looked that way earlier. Her behavior is normal but the lump is big and hard. None of my other hens have any symptoms or swelling. Thoughts? Advice? I've never had this happen before. I'm thinking ear infection or sinus infection? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

It looks like some sort of infection. I am not sure how you would treat that.... I'm kind of new to chickens and when I need help I just ask the smart people on this forum  good luck


----------



## stonephox (Jun 20, 2013)

My friends chicken keeping dad suggested she may have gotten stung by a bee? The bees have been a little crazy here lately. Maybe ill check the swelling tomorrow. I just wouldn't know what kind of antibiotic to give her if it doesn't with not knowing the cause ya know? I'm new to chickens as well. We have had them for a year now and this has been the first time any health concern has come up.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just wait and watch...time takes care of a lot of things.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

stonephox said:


> My friends chicken keeping dad suggested she may have gotten stung by a bee? The bees have been a little crazy here lately. Maybe ill check the swelling tomorrow. I just wouldn't know what kind of antibiotic to give her if it doesn't with not knowing the cause ya know? I'm new to chickens as well. We have had them for a year now and this has been the first time any health concern has come up.


It could be a bug bite/sting. Just wait and see.


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

I was thinking bee sting if it was a sudden onset, or an ear infection.


----------

